# Battlefield Bad Company 2 - Map Pack 5



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gib ein neues Map Packt das schon zu haben ist. Was jetzt das 5 im Bunde wäre. Das wären zu einen White Pass als Rush Mods und Nelson Bay mit dem Conqest Modus. Die Pc Spieler haben denn ersten Mods schon aber denn Conqest Modus für Nelson Bay noch nicht. 
Die Konsolen Spiele haben beide Modi noch nicht und dürfen sich drauf freuen !
(falles schon eine News gibt sry habe aber keine gefunden!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_DVqzJ59gPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juli 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Es gib eine bald (genauer Termin mir noch nicht bekommt) ein neues Map Packt. ​



Das Mappack ist seit gestern verfügbar.


----------



## Hugo78 (29. Juli 2010)

Na mal schauen wann sie tatsächlich, mit richtig neuen Karten kommen, die bisherigen Mappacks, waren ja nur immer 2 Spielmodie, 
die noch nicht auf den bereits bestehenden Maps zugänglich waren.
Mappack ist eigentlich irreführend als Bezeichnung hier.

Aber ich will garnicht meckern, BC2 ist für viele ja eh nur ein "aktives Warten auf BF3".


----------



## Elzoco (30. Juli 2010)

White Pass als Angreifer ist total beschissen.


----------



## mistamagma (30. Juli 2010)

bei mir wird komischerweise im multiplayer keine serverliste angezeigt ?


----------



## butter_milch (30. Juli 2010)

Es ist eine Unverschämtheit für was hier Geld verlangt wird. Die Karten werden lediglich ein bisschen modifiziert und trotzdem muss man 15€ (ich nicht, aber viele andere) zahlen wenn man nicht schon VIP-Mitglied ist. Da ist mir sogar Activison sympathischer.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich muss dafür nix Zahlen!!


----------



## Kryptonite (30. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte PC-Spieler sind automatisch VIPs?? Desweiteren wird ja bestimmt niemand zum bezahlen gezwungen.


----------



## Pagz (30. Juli 2010)

jop und da es die limited*hust* edition immer noch im laden zu kaufen gibt muss man auch schön blod sein die nicht zu kaufen also bekommt die mappacks *hust again* wohl ziemlich jeder umsonst. Und so kleine "mapfacelifts" sind immer noch besser als gar nix, laguna presa rush ist zum Beispiel mein lieblingmodus geworden


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juli 2010)

statt neue Modi in die Maps drauf zu manschen sollten sie mal sich die Steuerung von HELI/Drohne kümmern: Drohne sollte getrennte Steuerung haben zu Helis!

Und bei manchen Maps sollten die Kollisionsfelder Nachgebesser werden: Africa Harbor - auf dem Berg rechts bei einem einzelnem Baum


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Shrotflinten müssten auch nachgebessert werden im Sinne Streufeuer vergrößern und Schadenwerte auf Distanzen STARK reduzieren - mich nerven diese Boons mit den Schrots die immer One Shot Kill auf egal welchen Servern machen obwohl die gute 200m weit weg sind und selbst im Nahkampf (1-5m)schaffe ich nicht mal: Mitten In Die Fre**e Rein One Shot Kill


----------



## butter_milch (30. Juli 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Africa Harbor



Arica Harbor - Arica Harbor!! Und es liegt in Chile *heul*


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (30. Juli 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Aber ich will garnicht meckern, BC2 ist für viele ja eh nur ein "aktives Warten auf BF3".


 
Dann warte mal weiter.  Das Spiel wird genausowenig das Licht der Welt erblicken wie das unsägliche Duke Nukem Forever.  T'schuldige, ist nicht persönlich gemeint.  Aber ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr an ein Battlefield 3. Wozu auch?! Bad Company ist doch mehr als nur eine Ersatzbefriedigung. Die Story um die B-Company sollte lieber weiter entwickelt werden. Und eindringlicher als in Bad Company können die Schlachten in einem zukünftigen Battlefield 3 auch nicht sein. Wozu denn auch, mehr mittendrin, statt nur dabei Gefühl in den virtuellen Schlachten geht wohl kaum mehr.

Statt eines neuen Battlefield 3 sollte Dice wirklich lieber richtig neue Karten für BC2 erstellen und diese dann als kostenpflichtige Erweiterung, wie seinerzeit Special Forces für Battlefield 2, in den Handelbringen. Alternative von mir aus auch als DLC, aber ich hätte lieber wieder eine Box mit DVD in der Hand.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (30. Juli 2010)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Dann warte mal weiter.  Das Spiel wird genausowenig das Licht der Welt erblicken wie das unsägliche Duke Nukem Forever.  T'schuldige, ist nicht persönlich gemeint.  Aber ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr an ein Battlefield 3. Wozu auch?! Bad Company ist doch mehr als nur eine Ersatzbefriedigung. Die Story um die B-Company sollte lieber weiter entwickelt werden. Und eindringlicher als in Bad Company können die Schlachten in einem zukünftigen Battlefield 3 auch nicht sein. Wozu denn auch, mehr mittendrin, statt nur dabei Gefühl in den virtuellen Schlachten geht wohl kaum mehr.
> 
> Statt eines neuen Battlefield 3 sollte Dice wirklich lieber richtig neue Karten für BC2 erstellen und diese dann als kostenpflichtige Erweiterung, wie seinerzeit Special Forces für Battlefield 2, in den Handelbringen. Alternative von mir aus auch als DLC, aber ich hätte lieber wieder eine Box mit DVD in der Hand.




Mit allem hat der Mann/die Frau irgendwie recht...


















.










Ich nehme trotzdem lieber Battlefield 3


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (30. Juli 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Mit allem hat der Mann/die Frau irgendwie recht... Ich nehme trotzdem lieber Battlefield 3


 
Ersteres!  Klar würde ich mich auch über ein Battlefield 3 freuen. Abwechslung tut schließlich immer gut. Aber so langsam glaube ich nur nicht mehr daran.


----------



## cyco99 (30. Juli 2010)

Ein Map Pack ohne neue Maps? 
Wann gibt es vom Entwickler denn ein paar kostenlose neue Maps?
So bleibt es wohl eher ein Mini-Mod-Pack.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2010)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Ersteres!  Klar würde ich mich auch über ein Battlefield 3 freuen. Abwechslung tut schließlich immer gut. Aber so langsam glaube ich nur nicht mehr daran.


 
Es wurde doch schon bestätigt, das BF3 in der Mache ist. Der Release wird selbstverständlich noch eine Weile auf sich warten, da BC2 noch relativ "frisch" ist und von daher auch keine Eile besteht.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich wollte mir Battlefield Bad Company 2 jetzt holen. Wenn ich die limited edition kaufe, erhalte ich alle Mappacks umsonst, habe ich das richtig verstanden?

MfG


----------



## TheRealBecks (30. Juli 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen. Ich wollte mir Battlefield Bad Company 2 jetzt holen. Wenn ich die limited edition kaufe, erhalte ich alle Mappacks umsonst, habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> MfG


...obwohl ich die Limited Edition schon lange habe, frage ich mich gerade genau dasselbe, als ich hier die Kommentare gelesen habe^^


----------



## boerigard (30. Juli 2010)

Als PC-Spieler erhältst du alle Map-Packs umsonst, egal welche Version du kaufst (Standard oder Limited). Die Limited enthält nur einen extra Code, um ein paar Waffen und Extras freizuschalten, die du sonst freispielen müsstest.


----------



## Pagz (30. Juli 2010)

TheRealBecks schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich die Limited Edition schon lange habe, frage ich mich gerade genau dasselbe, als ich hier die Kommentare gelesen habe^^



also ich habe die limited edition und auch bisher alle mappacks ohne was dafür zu zahlen oder sich irgentwo anzumelden also ich denke schon das es das heißt


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Als PC-Spieler erhältst du alle Map-Packs umsonst, egal welche Version du kaufst (Standard oder Limited). Die Limited enthält nur einen extra Code, um ein paar Waffen und Extras freizuschalten, die du sonst freispielen müsstest.


Achso, wir PC´ler müssen gar nichts für die Mappacks zahlen?  
Eine Seite weiter vorher wurde geschrieben, dass dem nur bei der limited Edition so ist, jetzt bin ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig verwirrt. Kannst du das irgendwie schriftlich belegen, ich würde nämlich noch gerne heute meine Bestellung abschicken. 

Konkret verwirrt mich dieser Satz hier:


			
				Robin123 schrieb:
			
		

> jop und da es die limited*hust* edition immer noch im laden zu kaufen gibt muss man auch schön blod sein die nicht zu kaufen



MfG


----------



## Pagz (30. Juli 2010)

äh was genau verwirrt dich an meinem satz ich hab halt nur gemeint, dass man die limited edition noch immer kaufen kann und da die genauso viel kostet wie die normale kann man auch gleich die limited nehmen


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2010)

Da es um die kostenlosen Mappacks ging, klang das so als wenn man schön blöd wäre das nicht auszunutzen und die limited zu kaufen. 

Sind Mappacks nun generell für den PC kostenlos?

MfG


----------



## Pagz (30. Juli 2010)

ja sry genau das hätte ich auch gedacht aber was ich jetzt gelesen habe, sind die mappacks für alle pc´ler kostenlos


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2010)

Na dann bestell ich mal!  

MfG


----------



## boerigard (30. Juli 2010)

Zugriff zu den Map-Packs wird über den ViP-Status geregelt. Beim PC ist jeder ein ViP und erhält die Map-Packs umsonst:
Twitter / Alan Kertz: #PC players of #BFBC2 are ...


> PC players of BFBC2 are automatically VIP via your CDkey! The new maps will be released via the autoupdater.


Konsolen haben in ihrer Spielepackung einen extra ViP-Code (das ist ein zusätzlicher Code zum optionalen Limited-Code), den sie mit ihrem Account registrieren müssen. Das soll auf Konsolen den Gebrauchtspielemarkt eindämmen. Wer das Spiel gebraucht kauft, muss sich dann für 15$ einen ViP-Code kaufen. Diese Möglichkeit besteht beim PC gar nicht (kein In-Game-Store). Auch gar nicht nötig, weil alle PC-Spieler ViP sind.

Der Limited-Edition-Code schaltet *nur* ein paar Waffen und Extra eher frei.
Wenn man als PC-Spieler die Möglichkeit hat zwischen einer preisgleichen Limited und Standard-Edition zu entscheiden, dann nimmt man die Limited. Du musst den Code ja auch nicht eingeben, wenn du die Sachen lieber selbst freispielen willst.

Vielleicht ist hier auch jemand, der die Limited Edition hat, aber seinen Code nicht eingegeben hat und dir bestätigen kann, dass er trotzdem alle Map-Packs hat.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juli 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich kenne für den PC nur die Limited Edition...wusste gar nicht das es auch andere gibt...habt ihr nen Link dazu???


----------



## Pagz (30. Juli 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games
müsste die normale version sein


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juli 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games
> müsste die normale version sein



Krass, die kam aber erst später auf dem AMrkt oder ??? kann mich daran erinnern das anfangs alle die Limited Edition hatten/haben...alle meine Kumpels haben iwie automatisch auch die Limited Edition...


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2010)

Ja aber ganz schön teuer. Die normale Version bekommt man schon ab 40€ versandfrei. 
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 [PEGI]: Amazon.de: Games

MfG


----------



## Pagz (30. Juli 2010)

Ja ich glaub die limited edition sollte die ersten 4 tage zum Verkauf stehen und dann von der normalen Edition ersetzt werden
EDIT: 





> Ja aber ganz schön teuer. Die normale Version bekommt man schon ab 40€ versandfrei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist ja auch die gekürzte ab 16 version klar das die niemand will


----------



## boerigard (30. Juli 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja aber ganz schön teuer. Die normale Version bekommt man schon ab 40€ versandfrei.
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 [PEGI]: Amazon.de: Games


Plus fünf Euro für den Versand, damit der Postbote feststellt, ob du auch 18 Jahre alt bist .



			
				Robin123 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja auch die gekürzte ab 16 version klar das die niemand will


Gibt keine gekürzte Fassung. Einfach ein anderes Bewertungssystem (PEGI).


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Plus fünf Euro für den Versand, damit der Postbote feststellt, ob du auch 18 Jahre alt bist .


Na in dem Fall werde ich wohl zu MM gehen, die sind meistens genauso teuer oder teilweise günstiger. Ab 18 BlueRays hole ich auch immer dort. 

Diese 5€ extra Kosten für ab18 Produkte sind echt ne Sauerei wie ich finde.

MfG


----------



## Azrael_SEt (30. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel ist eh durch.

Bis Level 30 gespielt udn hat auch Spaß gemacht, aber wegen fehlenden neuen Karten und Mod-Tools hab ich es schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt. Da hat DICE sich selbst ins Bein geschossen.

Der fehlende LAN-Modus tut den Rest fürs verstauben.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na in dem Fall werde ich wohl zu MM gehen, die sind meistens genauso teuer oder teilweise günstiger. Ab 18 BlueRays hole ich auch immer dort.


 
Ich hab da andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei uns im MM sind die Games fast immer teurer als bei Amazon. Manchmal ist MM sogar noch etwas teurer, obwohl bei Amazon noch die 5€ mit drauf kommen.

Bei Games unter 18 (sind ja nicht mehr viele), ist Amazon eigentlich immer billiger.


----------



## Dieter66 (30. Juli 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist eh durch.
> 
> Bis Level 30 gespielt udn hat auch Spaß gemacht, aber wegen fehlenden neuen Karten und Mod-Tools hab ich es schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt. Da hat DICE sich selbst ins Bein geschossen.
> 
> Der fehlende LAN-Modus tut den Rest fürs verstauben.



Genau so siehts aus ! Dann noch die verbugten Patches ! Großangekündigte Mappacks: Karten die es schon immer gab nur mit anderen Spielmodi. Lächerlich, die hätte es schon beim Release geben müssen. Mache den Spuk nicht mehr mit. Dat Spiel wird deinstalliert. Tschau DICE !


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juli 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Arica Harbor - Arica Harbor!! Und es liegt in Chile *heul*



Sry aber als ich bei Google nach dem Namen gesucht habe stand dort A*F*rica kam mir komisch vor weil ich Arica im Gedächtnis hatte aber ich hab mir gedacht die könnten auch einen Fehler gemacht haben, schleißlich plage ich mich noch mit so mach einem Bug rum seit dem letztem Patch(Nachladen steht IMMER und weitere wie ich kann gegner durch ihre deckung sehen[in der entfernung von mehr als 2km] und andere die mir lieber im Unbewussten verbunkert bleiben


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (30. Juli 2010)

Amazon ist bei Spielen fast IMMER günstiger als MM oder Saturn oder wie auch immer der Markt in der nähe heißt. Und ich glaube bis auf Sonderaktionen wirds auch so bleiben




Dieter66 schrieb:


> Tschau DICE !




Tschau Dieter!






Wenn ihr schon Posts entfernt fügt wenigstens nen Kommentar an...kann doch nicht so schwer sein sich halbwegs normal zu verhalten.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Juli 2010)

also wenn ich ehrlich bin: ich kauf mir keinen MP shooter um dann im lan zu versauern ^^ für mich is lan einfach keine must-have option mehr. das mit den "map"packs find ich auch bissl lustig, aber hey, es is umsonst, also völlig banane. ich finds ein durchaus gelungenes game und der "bug", das man gegner "durch" hindernisse auf große distanz erkennen kann, is nu au ned wirklich ein bug. siehe diverse crysis videos, wo am ende vom steg die tonne nich angezeigt wird usw. das is völlig normal um ressourcen zu sparen und sollte ned unbedingt anstoß zum aufregen geben.

das mim nachladen hmm, das hab ich noch nie gehabt. aber dafür crashes am laufenden band ^^ das is wirklich nervig, aber das nennt hier keiner in verbindung mit bugs - ihr seid komisch ><


----------



## Pagz (30. Juli 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist eh durch.
> 
> Bis Level 30 gespielt udn hat auch Spaß gemacht, aber wegen fehlenden neuen Karten und Mod-Tools hab ich es schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt. Da hat DICE sich selbst ins Bein geschossen.
> 
> Der fehlende LAN-Modus tut den Rest fürs verstauben.


jop so gut das spiel auch gemacht ist da geb ich dir völlig Recht. 
Ist bei mir genauso deswegen rate ich Dice auch dringend wenigstens den onslaught für PC zu bringen, weil langsam vergeht mir auch die Lust


----------



## Hugo78 (31. Juli 2010)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Dann warte mal weiter.  Das Spiel wird genausowenig das Licht der Welt erblicken wie das unsägliche Duke Nukem Forever.  T'schuldige, ist nicht persönlich gemeint.  Aber ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr an ein Battlefield 3.




Battlefield 3 angekündigt - Medal of Honor-Besteller erhalten Beta-Zugang - crysis 2, dice, ea, beta, battlefield 3



... 1. kommt es anders, und 2. als man denkt. 



> Welch ein Paukenschlag: Nachdem EA nicht wie ursprünglich erwartet  Battlefield 3 auf der E3 angekündigt hat, holt das der Publisher nun  nach. Wer die Tier-1- oder die Limited-Edition von Medal of Honor  bestellt, erhält eine Einladung zur Battlefield 3-Beta. EA verspricht,  dass Battlefield 3 die "acht Jahre alte Tradition der Serie" fortsetzt  (der erste Teil der Serie, Battlefield 1942, erschien 2002). Details,  auf welches Szenario Battlefield 3 setzt, gibt es bisher nicht.  Ebenfalls unklar ist, wann die Beta von Battlefield 3 beginnt. Es steht  aber zu vermuten, dass sie nicht weit entfernt vom Verkaufsstart von  Medal of Honor beginnt - das startet bekanntlich am 14.10.2010.


----------



## Papa (1. August 2010)

neue Karten wern mir lieber


----------

